# Decorating with antique baby cradle



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd store some quilts in it, but you could put just about anything in there from dolls, to stuffed animals, extra pillows, etc. With the bathroom right next to it, you could even use it for extra towels.


----------



## COGarageMan (Oct 19, 2009)

If you've got kids, you could use that as a toy bin. Or like Blondesense said, since it's beside the bathroom you could put towels in it. Just make sure your kids don't hang wet towels on it because that'll destroy the varnished finish.


----------

